
Chrome pushed 32bit users to 64bit (issues reported) - c1one
https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/2017/05/stable-channel-update-for-desktop.html
======
c1one
It appears that the Chrome team gave little warning they are auto-updating
Chrome 32bit users to 64bit (i.e. anyone with 4 or more GB of ram.) The blog
post was published yesterday and the updates started promptly today. Many
users reporting "Ahh Snap" error after upgrade.

